# Property nicht gefunden (trotz getter und setter)



## Fantasma (9. Jul 2011)

Hallo Forum:

Ich verusche zur zeit eine User anmeldung mit JSF umzusetzen.

Ich habe also ein JSF Forumular fuer die Eingabe von Uid und Pwd und eine Managedbean, die diese daten aufnimmt. Aus der ManagedBean (SessionScoped) wird eine BuinessMethode aufgerufen, die Uid und Pwd entgegennimmt, diese mit der Datenbank abgleicht und den aktuellenUser zurueckgibt (wenn es ihn gibt). Dieser aktuelleUser wird in der ManagedBean als property "private User actuellerUser;" gespeichert. Die User-Klasse ist gleichzeitig auch eine @Entity.

Das problem ist nun, dass wenn ich auf der welcome seite pwd und uid eingebe und auf anmelden klicke, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung: 

/sessionheader.xhtml @21,85 value="#{loginBean.usuarioActual.nombre} ": The class 'com.vista.seguridad.LoginBean' does not have the property 'usuarioActual'.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke schonmal 

Deklaration in der LoginBean:

```
private Usuario usuarioActual;
```

Aufruf auf de JSF Seite:

```
<h:outputText value="#{loginBean.usuarioActual.nombre} " "/>
		<h:outputText value="#{loginBean.usuarioActual.apellido}""/>
```


----------



## Fantasma (9. Jul 2011)

Ok - hat sich erledigt


----------



## byemute (9. Jul 2011)

lösung?

wenn du schon sagst es hat sich erledigt, könntest du doch gleich die Lösung bzw den Ansatz hin schreiben


----------



## Fantasma (9. Jul 2011)

Hi Byemute:

Du hast recht.. aber in diesem Fall war die Loesung, dass ich einen Tippfehler korregiert habe.

Also nichts was anderen helfen koennte, deshalb hab ich nicht viel dazugeschrieben.

Fantasma


----------

